# Putting together a "blood sugars quick reference" for staff.



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

They are very good at F's school, but just occasionally get it wrong.  I don't blame them.  They are very rarely in contact with a diabetic child - F is the only one in the whole school at the moment - and they only had one training session with the DSN, in September.

This week F was 2.2 just before lunch.  The dinner lady knew she should give something sugary, so she gave F a small chocolate bar.  That, combined with her lunch, did actually work, but is obviously not ideal.

I wanted to put together a little pocket reference card which F can keep with her testing kit. Any suggestions for what to write on the card and how to lay it out so it's easy to use quickly would be gratefully accepted!

When I've got a rough version worked out, I'll post it here for opinions, but I'm just interested in what other parents would consider important information.


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's an attempt.  Any thoughts?  Are these the recommendations you would give too, or would you use different numbers for each part?

It will be printed out on A4.  I'll cut round each box and stick them back to back, then laminate them so they can't get damaged/sticky in F's lunch bag!

http://www.mediafire.com/?nygtmyczcmt


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2010)

Hiya

I am presuming that the school do have a full proper care plan which includes emergency rules and rules for PE etc etc.

Re the card.  Great idea.   Just one thing that glares out at me the below 4 info.    You say orange juice or a glucose tablet.    One glucose tablet is only 3 cho and will not bring up from a hypo, it may give a boost if say 3.9 ish but if down to 2.2, one glucose tablet is not enough.    If you compare one table to orange juice and I presume they would give a carton it is a huge difference so I think you need to be a bit clearer on that ie whole carton of orange juice or 3/4 glucose tablets or half carton of orange juice etc etc, you get my drift.

Also bit concerned about timings not being on there for a hypo.   It should go :

test (hypo)
Treat with quick acting
Wait 10 to 15 minutes and test
If above then long acting ie lunch or snack 
If same or below more quick acting etc etc

Those are just my comments but a great idea especially if they are giving chocolate for a 2.2.   It may have worked that day but one day that may not work !!


----------



## Becca (Jan 15, 2010)

HI

What does it say in the care plan.  I can send you Rose's care plan over for injections if you like?


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

Good point, Adrienne!  I did mean to put " two or three glucose tablets" instead of just one!    F knows how much orange juice she's supposed to drink when hypo (3/4 to a whole carton, depending on how wobbly she is), so as long as they give her the carton, she'll be fine.  The only reason I missed out the timings is that I'm trying to keep it short, so they can read it fast, and it doesn't look like yet another long boring document.  Again, F knows that she has to wait between the juice/glucose and the long-acting ... the card is just to remind the adult in charge what she needs to be given.

They do have a proper care plan typed out, in her emergency box and another copy in the school office, but I wanted to put something with her monitor so that whoever is helping her can just compare the number to the card and know what to do.  It's unusual for the dinner lady to be doing her BMs with her.  Usually it's her teacher or the teaching assistant, who are more familiar with what to do.


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this version.  Is it clear or have I made it confusing now?

http://www.mediafire.com/?umtmmxnvndj


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2010)

Hiya  Yes that is much better.    I would want though want the timing before the wording so  :

You have  :


followed by a starchy food 
10 - 15 mins later if numbers are up.

I think :

Test after 10 - 15 mins later, if number are up
give a starchy food (necessary)

Sorry to be so flippin' picky and you can ignore me but I have come across some wally's in my time and you literally have to spell it out for them.   I get your idea about doing this and I think its a great idea to carry around but you need to make it fool proof, all you need is a dinner lady who is not too bright to ignore your 10-15 minutes as she is following the thing sentence by sentence and that comes after the sentence 'followed by a starcy food'.   

Hope that makes sense.

Love the web programme by the way, fantastic.


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

I typed a long reply then lost it!  

Don't apologise for being picky!  I am grateful for new eyes looking at this.  I know how easy it is to assume that what you've written makes sense, then to find out that no-one understands it.  I wrote instruction manuals for 10 years!  

Here's the latest attempt.  I think it's better, but constructive criticism is still welcome. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?mmemmldwm1i


----------



## delta (Jan 15, 2010)

if i can find my sons i will post it so you can compare 
the teachers at my sons school are really good the head to she made not only my sons teachers go in to see the dsn but also the whole school


----------



## bev (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks great to me! Well done. I might steal this idea to give to A's singing teacher who only sees him once a week for half an hour - good detail - but not boring.Bev


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi kei

Could I please save a copy? Want to put it in jacks diabetes box for when he goes to realives that aren't too clued up on diabetes, ( don't seem to want to know either) and also give it to some of the teachers and dinner ladys. 

Gem


----------



## Kei (Jan 16, 2010)

You're welcome to use it.  If you like I can do a copy with your child's name on instead of F's, or I could put the original Microsoft Word copy up, which you can alter.


----------

